# Changing locks - Where to go?



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Where do I go to buy new locks for my new apartment? I went to Minutes at Mall of Emirates but they only had 2 sizes available.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Maybe try this place in IBN Battuta mall. I came across this on my search for a locksmith, but never used them. Don't have a number though.

LockSmith

One Stop Locks And Key Cutting
Al Andlusia Court,
Ibn Batutta Mall


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If you hang on until tomorrow, I'll get a number for you.

There is a permanent advert at the shops in the Ranches for a locksmith (including changing locks)


----------

